# Just got my ECM8000 and it buzzing noise like crazy



## dredre (Jan 11, 2009)

Did i miss something... I plugged into my interface...(Fire Face 400) and it noisy.. then i plug it up into my old UB1202 and it is buzzin there too... Did i get a bad mic? or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I would say a bad mic.

That is a very nice mic stage (FireFace 400)....

brucek


----------



## dredre (Jan 11, 2009)

thx bruce,

Yea.. i love it...the ff400 is a beast... 

D'oh!!!!

Now i have to wait to continue measuring... **thinking*** i wonder if GC have a sp-140


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

You already got your answer but I'll reiterate the "bad mic" diagnosis since I just got (and return) a couple of bad mics with similar low-frequency buzzing.


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

Just a note..

When I used my Toshy lappy with the walwart supplied it buzzed.As soon as I pulled the power supply out and ran it on the lappy battery all was good..
Just a thought,.it could be a power supply problem..


----------



## Nogaro (Mar 4, 2009)

If your laptop power brick only has a 2 prong plug, the laptop could have grounding issues. I have seen this over and over. I know Dell will replace the 2 pronged with a 3 pronged adapter for free if requested, others might also.


----------



## vivid (Jul 20, 2009)

joz said:


> Just a note..
> 
> When I used my Toshy lappy with the walwart supplied it buzzed.As soon as I pulled the power supply out and ran it on the lappy battery all was good..
> Just a thought,.it could be a power supply problem..


thankyou... I was getting all kinds of background noise with my uca202 and my dell latitude... unplug the power supply, run off battery and all background noise is gone.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Ya personally I'd lean more towards the ground problem thing than the bad mic thing. If possible, test another mic on the same port, see if that fixes the problem.

It just amazes me with computers how easy it is to get noise due to a grounding problem. For example in my setup I have everything plugged in to one outlet. Audio stuff is on a filter bar that connects to a non-battery socket on the UPS, computer and monitor are on batter sockets. The UPS then connects to a series mode suppressor which connects to the wall. Single point of termination for all electrical connections for to not have a ground loop.

Ok well that didn't work. Everything was fine, until I upgraded my graphics card. Then, whenever I had a heavy load on the GPU, it induced buzzing the the powersupply, and that went to the amps and out the speakers. The fix? Lift the ground on the amps. I noticed that the buzz didn't happen in my front speakers or subwoofer, both of which use 2 prong plugs. Lifting the ground on the other two amps fixed the problem for them.

So look in to problems like that. I don't know all the EE part of why it happens, just that you can get noise through grounds like you can't believe.


----------



## sha-zam (Nov 29, 2008)

The OP already eliminated the possibility of grounding problems. He tested the microphone with 2 different equipment setups and had the same results. Furthermore, Herb from Cross-Spectrum (Anechoic) who buys and sells these mics regularly, already verified that the new Behringer mics he receives occasionally have this issue. Behringer is not a quality manufacturer. Their QC is generally atrocious. Their products are widely disregarded in the world of pro audio. Behringer steals most if not all their circuit designs from other mfg's and has their products made in China with generally sub-par parts, and sells to the home enthusiast on a home entusiast's budget. Sure they have a few diamonds, but with Behringer you simply cannot buy one of their products and expect that it will work as advertised for any significant length of time. They seem to have this business model that expects to take back a large percentage of their sales as malfunctioning returns, but they are making their products so cheaply in the fist place that they are still profitable. If you visit the downloads page, there is a graph that Herb posted showing 15 or 20 Behringer mics, and they all have slightly different response charts. 

To the OP: you havn't done anything wrong, you just got a bad mic. Hopefully you can return or exchange it. The best way to deal with Behringer is to buy 10 of the same product, test all the units and return the nine inferior ones.


----------

